# Texize--Does anyone have a clue???



## arthur (May 30, 2008)

Texize on both sides.  any ideas found today  Arthur


----------



## Jeremy1187 (Aug 24, 2020)

I found one too


----------



## bottle-bud (Aug 25, 2020)

For cleaning. Sold nationwide. This ad is from the mid 1950's. Doesn't match your bottle exactly but close enough.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Sep 14, 2020)

Texize was real big in the 1970s when they sold "Janitor-In-A-Drum" cleaner.


----------

